

The NFL yellow line explained - Panoramix
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vh9af_gXxlM

======
ChuckMcM
I am always amazed at the ability to manipulate the video feed in real time to
put things into it that aren't really here. The billboard ads always amaze me.
But what they are planning for the America's cup astonishes me. Back computing
the position of a helicopter video feed so that surface features on the water
remain stationary [1] its going to be pretty wild.

[1]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh3ZB8xNrRg&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fh3ZB8xNrRg&feature=player_detailpage&list=PL4766FD5124F8C928#t=130s)

------
bavidar
Thats awesome.Now if only the players on the field could actually see it so
they could make sure to get the first down. Hate those QB's who throw 5 yard
slants when they need 10 yards for a First Down.

